# Vorschlag - Firmenliste



## eYe (13 Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich bin des öfteren auf der Suche nach gewissen Dienstleistungen im Bereich Automation, denn ich sage mir "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten ^^".

So habe ich hier auch schon die ein oder andere Anfrage zu S5 oder mir unbekannten Bussystemen gestellt und Kontakte geknüpft.
Nun bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach jemandem der sich mit B&R auskennt und dabei kam mir folgende Idee:

*Wie wäre es mit einer art "Dienstleistungsverzeichnis" hier im Forum, in diesem könnte sich jeder Eintragen lassen der entsprechende Dienstleistungen anbietet. Eventuell könnte man diese Liste ja so schön gestalten, dass jeder User auf die schnelle den richtigen Dienstleister in seiner Umgebung findet.*

z.b. B&R nähe Hannover...

Es gibt hier ja zahlreiche Freiberufler, Selbständige und auch offizielle Vertreter von Firmen die sicher gerne Ihre Kontaktdaten zur Verfügung stellen würden?

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## RGerlach (13 Mai 2011)

Eine Liste ist schnell unübersichtlich, sobald viele Anbieter vertreten sind. Auch unterschiedliche Schreibweisen z.B. vom Gebiet (PLZ bzw. Klartext) machen eine Suche in der Liste schwer.

Wenn ein Verzeichnis erstellt wird, ist eine kleine Datenbank mit Selektion und Sortierung sinnvoll. 

Die Frage ist, ob hier im Forum eine Datenbank mit dynamischer Abfrage erstellt werden kann und wie / durch wen diese gepflegt wird.

Persönlich kann ich mir vorstellen eine Datenbank für Dienstleistungen / Informationen zu nutzen.

Der Aufwand ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Markus Rupp (13 Mai 2011)

ein solches script habe ich schon fertig (wird zur zeit als telefonbuch genutzt) und beinhaltet ja schon alle grundfunktionen die hier nötig sind. also basis wäre da, die pflege bleibt hier allerdings noch ein thema.

bin gerne bereit (da ich die idee gut finde) das script zur verfügung zu stellen und auch zu pflegen


----------



## Question_mark (13 Mai 2011)

*Gute Idee*

Hallo,



			
				eYe schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint Ihr?



Gute Idee !

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

Ich denke auch das wir so etwas hier einführen sollten, ich hatte zb schon
mal nach einen Kollegen im Raum Dresden gesucht, der dort für uns ein
Panel tauscht. Das hat dann der geschätzte Kollege Frank (IFBS), völlig 
Problemlos, schnell und sehr Preiswert für uns gemacht. Dafür hätten wir 
nicht selber runterfahren können [nochmal Danke Frank]
Ich wusste vorher nicht da Frank selbständig ist und deshalb nicht auf die Idee
gekommen in anzusprechen. 

Ich würde vorschlagen das jemand einen Thread im FAQ Bereich macht, es 
sollte ausreichen wenn Mann es geschickt anstellt, es mit Bordmitteln hin
zu bekommen ist. Ich würde mich dazu bereit erklären, mit zu Arbeiten. 

Gute Idee eYe


----------



## jabba (13 Mai 2011)

Falls die Abfrage zu aufwändig wäre, könnte man eventuell die Googlemap ME dafür nehmen.
Ich hatte direkt die aufgerufen wer in Hannover so ist, wenn man da nur Selbstständige hätte, die z.B. ihr Einsatzgebiet eingeben könnte man direkt mit der Maus über die Einträge fahren und es wäre für den Admin kein extra Aufwand.


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2011)

...ich will euch den spaß ja nicht verderben, aber dennoch daran erinnern wieviele "tolle ideen" dieses forum schon gesehen hat ... um nur ein stichwort zu nennen: lexikon

worauf ich hinaus will: des wird sowieso nischt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...ich will euch den spaß ja nicht verderben, aber dennoch daran erinnern wieviele "tolle ideen" dieses forum schon gesehen hat ... um nur ein stichwort zu nennen: lexikon
> 
> worauf ich hinaus will: des wird sowieso nischt!



Das sag mal nicht wenn hier jemand sein Intresse bekundet und eingetragen
werden möchte, fang ich noch heute damit an.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Mai 2011)

hmmm, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass wir hier schonmal irgend so ein "wer lebt wo" hatten?


----------



## Kieler (13 Mai 2011)

Also ich finde die Idee gut.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Mai 2011)

Also ich finde die idee auch Super!
Ich hatte hier durch das Forum auch schon einen Einsatz, und das war Ansich eine super Sache!
Allerdings kam der "Kontakt" auch erst über "Mundpropaganda" (P.N.) zustande, da der suchende damals nicht wusste, dass ich sowas auch mache.
Also ich unterstütze diese Sache voll und ganz!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Mai 2011)

Moin,

da kann man doch einfach nach Postleitzahlen sortieren, oder nicht?


Einfach ein paar Themen von 1 bis 9 erstellen (für die Postleitzahlen)
Als erstes ein * oder  in den "Betreff" für Suche oder Biete
[*]und dahinter, das, was man will, bzw. anbietet
*
*

				SPS-Forum  	> Allgemein   	> Stammtisch   	>  Suche und Biete > Dienstleistungen > PLZ 2xxxx >  Step5, Step7, WinCCflex,...


Soviele aktive Selbstständige sind doch nicht im Forum, dass das schnell außer Kontrolle gerät, oder?

Nur mal so als Vorschlag.


Gruß,

dia*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2011)

Ich könnte mir das ähnlich vorstellen, eine eigene Rubrik, wo die ersten Threads fest
verankert für die Suchfunktionen sind, nach Postleitzahl oder Steuerungen.
Danach folgt für jeden der sich vorstellen möchte ein eigenes Thema, das von 1-2
Personen Administriert wird. Damit die Form in etwa gleich aussieht.

*PLZ. 1*

*PLZ. 2*

*PLZ. 3*

*PLZ. 4*

*PLZ. 5*

*PLZ. 6*

*PLZ. 7*
Tohisparts Iffezheim

*PLZ. 8*
Uhltronix Ostrach




für Steuerungen

*Siemens*
Uhltronix 

*Beckhoff*
Uhltronix

*andere*


für Themengebiete

*Handel*
Tohisparts

*Ersatzteile*
Tohisparts

*Komponenten*

*usw.*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2011)

*Uhltronix GmbH*

*Uhltronix GmbH*

Königeggwalder Straße 11
D- 88356 Ostrach Germany
Tel.: +49 (0)7585 / 9359-373
Fax: +49 (0)7585 / 9359-374 
info@uhltronix.de
http://www.uhltronix.com

*Geschäftsführer:*
Markus Uhl
Joachim Uhl

Handelsregister Ulm
HRB 560846 
USt-IdNr.: DE248892877


*Spektrum*
Uhltronix bietet seinen Kunden umfangreiche Dienstleitungen rund um die
Automatisierungstechnik an. In der Hauptsache betrifft dies die
Softwareentwicklung für SPS-Steuerungen und Visualisierungssysteme, die
Elektrokonstruktion mit EPLAN, die Antriebstechnik und der
Schaltschrankbau. 
Da wir aus der Praxis wissen, dass es in speziellen Projekten schnell gehen muss
fertigen wir in unserer modernen Werkstatt die Schaltschränke selbst. Der Vorteil ist,
dass wir Konstruktion, Schaltschrankbau und Softwareentwicklung nahezu zeitgleich
umsetzen können. Für unsere Kunden bedeutet dies, dass wir ihren Auftrag in
kürzester Zeit realisieren. 
Die Kerndienstleistungen von Uhltronix sind jedoch die Programmierung und die
Elektrokonstruktion. Unsere Programmierer verfügen über langjährige Erfahrungen in
den unterschiedlichsten Branchen. Schwerpunkt ist dabei die Verfahrens- und
Fördertechnik. Ein weiteres Spezialgebiet sind Mess- und Prüfstände für
Elektromotoren. 



*Steuerungen* 

Steuerungen von Siemens
Simatic S5 und S7
Steuerungen von Beckhoff
Twincat
[*]Antriebstechnik von Siemens 
Micromaster, Masterdrives,
Simodrive, Synamics
[*]Antriebstechnik von SEW 
Movitrac, Movidrive und Movimot
[*]Visualsierungen von Siemens 
Protool, WinCC flexible, WinCC
[*]Visualiserungen von Lauer 
PCS, Galileo, WOB-iT


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2011)

*Tohisparts*

*TOHISPARTS*
Timo Oberle
Neue Straße 12
D-76473 Iffezheim
Tel.: 0172 72 44 265
service@tohisparts.de
http://www.tohisparts.de


*Geschäftsführer:*
Timo Oberle

USt-IdNr.: DE273883257


*Spektrum*
Die Firma TOHISPARTS ist ein spezialisiertes Unternehmen im Bereich
Handel mit gebrauchter, industrieller Steuerungstechnik.
Alle Produkte inklusive einem Jahr Gewährleistung.
Falls Sie ein Ersatzteil benötigen, das nicht auf der Webseite gelistet ist,
können Sie uns gerne kontaktieren. Wir werden Sie umgehend informieren,
sobald das Ersatzteil lieferbar ist.
Zusätzlich zu unseren Produkten bieten wir Ihnen auch folgende Dienstleistungen an:





SPS-Programmierung
Parametrierung
Frequenzumrichter
Regler
Bildschirmschreiber
diverse Feldgeräte

Wartung Ihrer bestehenden Anlage
Fachkundige Beratung bei der Realisierung Ihrer Automatisierungsaufgaben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Mai 2011)

Wie soll der Eintrag aussehen, wenn jemand deutschland-, europa- oder weltweite Einsätze macht?
Es könnte ja sein, dass Markus mal sowieso in Hamburg ist (Golf suchen ;-)) und dort dann gleich was mitmachen kann, obwohl er bei PLZ 8 (trotz BaWü statt Bay) steht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wie soll der Eintrag aussehen, wenn jemand deutschland-, europa- oder weltweite Einsätze macht?
> Es könnte ja sein, dass Markus mal sowieso in Hamburg ist (Golf suchen ;-)) und dort dann gleich was mitmachen kann, obwohl er bei PLZ 8 (trotz BaWü statt Bay) steht.


 
Das Postleitzahlengebiet kann man mit Ländern erweitern, z.b.
Niederlande, Österreich, Russland Ost, Russland West. Mann kann
es auch auf Einsatzgebiet erweitern, vlt. ist eine Firma stark auf ein
bestimmtes Land spezialisiert, das finde ich sogar sehr intressant, 
wenn die Firma jemanden hat der als Spezialist Chinsisch kann und
sich dort sehr häufig aufhält.
Es ist ja auch möglich das eine Fa. den Sitz im Süden hat, aber einen
Großkunden im Norden hat und sich dann ein Monteuer zu 90% dort
aufhält.

Aber auf die gerade zufälligen Einsatzorte eines Monteurs kann mann keine
rücksicht nehmen, das ist ja gerade eher zufällig.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber auf die gerade zufälligen Einsatzorte eines Monteurs kann mann keine
> rücksicht nehmen, das ist ja gerade eher zufällig.



... aber gerade das könnte doch sowohl für den AN wie den AG interessant sein ... 

Ich würde so etwas auch interessant finden (wer weiß was noch mal so kommt) - jedoch denke ich, dass es ausreichend wäre, hier auf eine Visitenkarte und nicht auf einen "Steckbrief" des Anderen zu verweisen ...
Mit der Zeit läuft sich das dann ggf. sogar ein, da ja ein Bedarf da sein könnte (siehe Helmut oder auch Jabba).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## eYe (14 Mai 2011)

Ich denke auch das es für den Anfang nicht zuviel Informationen/Arbeit sein sollte. Das Stichwort "Visitenkarte" von Larry Laffer hört sich gut an.

Mir wäre es schon eine sehr große Hilfe wenn wir diese PLZ Liste mit Aufteilung nach Steuerungstypen, etc haben.
Kontakt zu den betreffenden Personen muss man dann ja eh aufnehmen und die meisten haben doch sogar eine Internetpräsenz die man verlinken könnte. (Kommt den betreffenden Personen dann auch in Sachen Google Ranking gut  )


----------



## Matze001 (14 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... aber gerade das könnte doch sowohl für den AN wie den AG interessant sein ...
> 
> Ich würde so etwas auch interessant finden (wer weiß was noch mal so kommt) - jedoch denke ich, dass es ausreichend wäre, hier auf eine Visitenkarte und nicht auf einen "Steckbrief" des Anderen zu verweisen ...
> Mit der Zeit läuft sich das dann ggf. sogar ein, da ja ein Bedarf da sein könnte (siehe Helmut oder auch Jabba).
> ...



Jetzt bekommt jeder Monteuer nen iPhone das Anzeigt wo er sich gerade aufhält, das kann jeder im Forum sehen und ihn direkt anrufen und zu sich 
bestellen.
*ROFL*

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2011)

Hallo eYe,
Macht doch von diesen Thema eine öffentliche Umfrage, mit mehrfachauswahl. 

Wer hält ein firmenverzeichnis für sinnvoll
Wer würde sich dran beseitigen 
usw.

Wenn das Ergebnis zeigt, das Intresse besteht und einige Firmen (mehr als zwei),
würde ich sagen man nimmt das einfach in Angriff.


----------



## eYe (14 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo eYe,
> Macht doch von diesen Thema eine öffentliche Umfrage, mit mehrfachauswahl.
> 
> Wer hält ein firmenverzeichnis für sinnvoll


Geht klar 



> Wer würde sich dran *beseitigen*



LOL


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Mai 2011)

So, habe gerade abgestimmt.
Einer der sucht, und einer der bietet, das passt doch. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

das war ich... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Mai 2011)

Ich würd mich auch eintragen wenn mir nur ein guter Text einfallen würde 

Ich bin der Meinung es sollte der aktuelle Aufenthaltsort angegeben werden können. Ist natürlich sehr schwer das immer auf dem laufenden zu halten. 

Vielleicht sollte man unter BIETE eine neue Rubrik anlegen OHNE Antwortmöglichkeiten ausser durch dem Threadersteller. Dann kann jeder der möchte dort seine Daten ablegen und ist für die aktuallität selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## peter(R) (14 Mai 2011)

Hmmm
habe gerade abgestimmt. Allerdings bin ich jemand der sich sowohl als suchender als auch als bietender eintragen müsste. Das geht aber nicht!
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es nur darum geht wieviele überhaupt interessiert sind.

peter(R)


----------



## Tomcat69 (14 Mai 2011)

Hab auch grad abgestimmt. 

Ich finde die Idee grandios und denke es sollte einfach mal umgesetzt werden. 

Das ganze Projekt kann ja durchaus "leben" und aus der Praxis gemachte Erfahrungen als Verbesserungen mit der Zeit eingepflegt werden.


----------



## MW (14 Mai 2011)

Also ich find die Idee auch gut, wobei ich wenn überhaupt als suchender Auftretten würde (da ich ja nicht Bieten darf). 

Ich befürchte allerdings das ich eh kaum einen in meiner Region finde, der mal auf die schnelle antanzen könnte. Ich arbeite scheinbar am Ars** der Welt, zumindest wenn ich von den Markern in Googlemap ausgehe. Da sollte es dann wirklich die Möglichkeit geben, dass Bietende ihren Aktuellen Einsatzort angeben können.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Mai 2011)

*malwiederhochhol*
Umfrage läuft ja noch...

Gruß
Timo


----------

